# Need Ideas For Barkley's Memorial Display Box



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I want to make a shadow or display box for some of Barkley's mementos--primarily the collar and tags he came to us with when we adopted him and either a favorite photo or two or a copy of the paperback book I wrote about his cancer battle. His leash was a very nice thick padded one. I'm having difficulty envisioning exactly what I want to do. If you've done a memory display of one of your Bridge babies, would you mind posting a photo here? I think I can get inspiration if I have some examples of what others have done. Once I do Barkley's I can plan one for my first Golden Beau.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping up. I'll be interested, too, in seeing what some have done.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

bumping this up for suggestions, ideas


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a great idea!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Remember this thread Anne? Maybe TuckersMom could give you some more info. I like the idea of including the collar, someday I will make a similar one for my Tucker.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107790-my-favorite-gift.html

I did make one for Deardra, but kind of difficult to describe "how". I have been meaning to take it apart, the reason being it holds the one photo of my girl I have not scanned yet. I will take a few pics when I do. I should also add the lock of her hair to it which I did not do back then.

I used a simple antique Rosewood frame from the 1830's. Check out some local antique stores in your area, they usually have a pile of them for cheap. Antique frames are way undervalued. Anti-glare glass can be had at most any glass shop and cut to size for your frame. If one happens to have the original glass you may want to keep it. The old wavy glass is really nice.

Interesting fact, Rosewood is in the same class as Ivory. Illegal to harvest. If you ever smelled it, it really is just like a rose, hence the name. Of course anything made out of such long ago is grandfathered out and legal to own.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anne, 
That is a fantastic idea! I wish I had some idea's but I am not the creative type  ...I would LOVE some idea's on how to do something like this for Rusty....of course, I have his beautiful sculpted box that his ashes are in on the fireplace, but I would love to have a shadowbox too!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I got inspired and took some photos of Deardra's shadowbox. It works well for a photo and tags, not thick enough for a collar. Took a 1/4" piece of Luan plywood cut to fit inside the frame. Then added anther 4x6 piece of the same 1/4 Luan on top in center of that as well as strips along the sides and glued. Then covered it with felt. Photo lays flat to the glass, tags held with brass escutcheon pins.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

When we lost Brewer, the vet offered to make a plaster cast of his paw print for us. I am so grateful for her for doing that and we cherish it. 

I would urge everyone to make a permanent cast of a paw print while you can. We made one for Buckskin with a lovely kit that we bought at a nature store in the mall. The kit had a double hinged frame with a place to mount the finished cast of the paw print on one side and a nice photo on the other.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Steve, I love your shadow box and thank you so much for linking to Frazier's shadow box thread. I am hoping more will share photos of their memorials so I can get inspired! I may do something like Frazier's with the book on one side and the collar on the other side, tags hanging out. I have a lock of Barkley's fur and it would go nice in there, but how??? Our vet clinic messed up and didn't do a paw print of Barkley for us--they do this for their clients--it made me so sick at heart when I found out it happened too, because we should have done it at home. 

Thanks everyone, and please, help me get inspired and keep the photos coming! 

His two year mark at the Bridge will be on April 30, and I would love to have it completed by then. It hardly seems possible we are closing in on two years without him here physically. He's always in my heart. 

I may post another related thread in Rainbow Bridge so more will see and post.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I was thinking you could put the leash on the thin/narrow side mounted somehow, around a photograph and the collar down on one corner, also with the thin/narrow side mounted and attached to the leash. Then you could put an engraved plaque inside the collar. Do you have Barkley's favorite toy or ball? You could cut that in half and mount that somehow as well. This might be too large for where you want to put it, but this is what I will be doing for Maggie someday. I hope this is making sense, I can just visualize it inside my head a beautiful memorial piece, just not sure if I'm describing it correctly, or even if it's possible to achieve.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

These aren't mine but I found them on line and thought maybe they would give you ideas.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentley's Mom said:


> These aren't mine but I found them on line and thought maybe they would give you ideas.


Thank you for looking for me! This helps! People are so creative!

I'm rethinking the hair in the display. The one you posted on the right sort of creeped me out.... 

I also have a purple Kong that Barkley loved. It matches his collar so I'm thinking I may need something big to include the Kong (strange I know)--thank goodness the Kong is one of the smaller ones. I still have memories of him enjoying his Kong as soon as we brought him home from his chemotherapy sessions.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

maybe the Kong could be cut in half so it wouldnt be as deep...then might fit in a shadow box??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*

*Liberty*

That was a great idea about cutting the Kong.

*
Dallas Gold*
Here are Smooch and Snobear's boxes with their ashes and a picture of them I put in front of them.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Do you have Aaron Brothers near you? (it's a frame store that does framing and shadow boxes, etc.) When my Dad passed away, my Mom took a few of the gifts I had given him over the years (watch, key chain, etc.) and gave them to the Aaron Brothers people. They did a mock up display and gave her the option of buying the stuff and doing it herself or they could do it. Just another idea.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmm, we have been thinking of how to create a memorial too.

We were thinking of a fairly large black frame(25HX30L)ish. Within the frame, we would like to put four or five photos, along with Jake's two paw prints, his collar and tag.

Someone suggested going to "Michaels" and talk to them about creating something and that they are very helpful. I also have a 60% off coupon, so that helps


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> Remember this thread Anne? Maybe TuckersMom could give you some more info. I like the idea of including the collar, someday I will make a similar one for my Tucker.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107790-my-favorite-gift.html
> 
> ...


Just seeing this..... Thanks Steve. 

Anne, My Hubby ordered this frame from somewhere, it's not 100% created, although it does not look cheapy up close. Hubby also said that it was a very tight fit to get Frazier's actual collar into it, but he made it work with some extra reinforcing on the back of the frame.


----------

